# efecto de luces con led



## jona (Jun 28, 2010)

Estoy buscando un circuito que me haga el efecto que coloco en este video






en el video muestran varios efectos pero estoy buscando principalmente el primer efecto( en el que los led van de un lado hacia el otro, y se van prendiendo a 3 o 4 led....)
con que el efecto vaya de un lado y comience de nuevo es suficiente, pero me interesa saber como hacer que se vayan prendiendo de a 3 o 4 como muestra el video...
tengo entendido que es un efecto tipo el coche fantastico, que en el foro ya fue tocado pero luego de armar varios circuitos no hacen lo que quiero lograr.
estuve armando varios con lm 555 y cd4017 logro hacer un secuencial, pero no hacer que se prendan de a 3 en el trayecto.
desde ya gracias y saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 28, 2010)

Saludos Jona, ¿ te fijaste en los post sobre el auto fantástico (Kit) si no hay algo similar ?


----------



## jona (Jun 28, 2010)

hola fogonazo buenas noches... mira pase por esos post pero los circuito que vi no hacen el efecto que estoy buscando....
mas precisamente necesito este....






gracias y saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jun 28, 2010)

Primera propuesta....

si utilizas capacitores con el mismo diseño????
lo has intentado...


----------



## mati89 (Jun 28, 2010)

en los 2 videos lo hace con un pic 16f84A programa uno o decile a alguno del foro que este en la parte de sistemas embebidos si te puede vender uno ya programado a 30 o 40 pesos argentinos aunque lo de los capacitores lo veo como una alternativa bastante interesante


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 28, 2010)

Date una vuelta por aca que capaz que  hay algo que te gusta 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...n-efectos-roboticas-algo-dmx-mucho-diy-16886/


----------



## jona (Jun 29, 2010)

hola... 
gracias colegas por las repuestas...
por fin encontre un circuito que dentro de todo complete la idea que quiero hacer y esta en esta pagina
lo arme y funciona perfecto, el unico inconveniente es el siguiente:
el circuito es un secuenciador que maneja unas lamparas de potencia, cosa que yo no necesito, simplemente necesito usar las salidas para colocar 2 led por cada salida de 10 mm azul tengo entendido que la tension de trabajo de los led azules de 10 mm son de 3.8v x 20 ma de corriente, el problema es que el circuito solo maneja led de 5mm comunes aun bajando el valor de resistencias de salida.
me imagino que se debe colocar un transistor con su respectiva resistencia, pero ni asi se como hacerlo...

http://perso.wanadoo.es/luis_ju/proyect/cq8_4ef.html

el efecto que quiero lograr es el 4.
saludos y gracias por las repuestas


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

El efecto lo puedes conseguir con contadores en cascada y un temporizador o un micro....

lo que se me hace interesante es hacer que se desvanezcan al hacer la secuencia....

Mmmmm... condensadores... lo voy a intentar... 

saludos....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

A ver yo lo haria mas o menos asi....
para mas leds ponia en serie.....

*Circuito no probado*

saludos...


----------



## mati89 (Jun 29, 2010)

emm si ese circuito realmente funciona  y si no te funciona es porque el el 4017 falta una resistencia de 4k7ohm


----------



## lubeck (Jun 29, 2010)

mati89

En donde entre el 555 y el 4017?????


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 30, 2010)

Hola.

Aquí te dejo un circuito en Livewire, que hace algo parecido, pero no todo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 23, 2012)

esta es la pagina del proyecto http://picprojects.org/projects/picprojects.htm


----------



## misterpaco1 (Jul 25, 2012)

Muy buenas tardes al foro no se si este tema siga vivo aquí esta lo que necesitas desde el baúl de mis recuerdos cuando era estudiante de ingeniería esto que en aquellos años estaba de moda por lo de la serie americana del "auto increíble" que hacia este efecto en la parte de enfrente cuando hablaba bueno espero y te sea útil.


----------



## betodj (Jul 28, 2012)

misterpaco1  buenas tardes al foro no se si este tema siga vivo aquí esta lo que necesitas desde el baúl de mis recuerdos cuando era estudiante de ingeniería esto que en aquellos años estaba de moda por lo de la serie americana 

Oye colega. gratos recuerdos me trajeron esos apuntes,eran rusticos pero efectivos. Aun conservo muchos de los circuitos de ese autor y en ese formato (hechos a mano)


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola gente, quiero hacer el circuito que dejo "elaficionado" en el mensaje #12, me gustaria que el efecto sea mas rapido, lo probe con livewire y va lento, no se si es problema del ptrograma o esta hecho asi el circuito.. en fin, como puedo hacer para aumentar la velocidad? gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 7, 2012)

Hola.

Parece que el programa no permite mostrar el circuito con más velocidad.

Aquí tienes como hacer el reloj u oscilador con los NOR restante.


Ver el archivo adjunto 49137 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 7, 2012)

Gracias man.. lo probare apenas llegue a casa  gracias por el apoyo


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 10, 2012)

Como deberia de hacer para que el circuito del mensaje # 17 funcione como el del video (el primer efecto)? porque lo probe en livewire pero cuando llega al ultimo led se queda ahi.. quda el led prendido pero no vuelve para atras ni tampoco empieza de nuevo.. como hago? gracias..


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2012)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/ocupo-diagrama-secuencia-10-leds-49801/#post431984

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## LucioBarbieri (Ago 10, 2012)

Muchas gracias amigo.. te ganaste mi respeto


----------



## pip (Ago 12, 2012)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/problema-circuito-58708/

yo arme este fijate si te sirve


----------

